# TSC Huskee Won't Roll (or Start)



## Tedd Kidd (Apr 21, 2019)

I have a 2011 Huskee LT4200. It's been in my shed all winter. It wouldn't start so I checked the battery and it was dead. Left it on the charger over night and it didn't hold a charge. Bought a new battery and installed it. Now the mower will turn over but will not start. The shed is 'tight' so I wanted to roll it out into the sunshine to work on it. The mower was in neutral and the parking brake / speed lever was "up". The mower will not roll forward or backward. It will move slightly. I raised the rear wheels off the ground. Each wheel will turn in opposite directions but both not in the same direction. I recall that there was a small wire sticking out the back of the mover that would 'release' the transmission. That wire is gone now. Thoughts?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The wire that is gone, disengages the drive line so that you can move it around without starting it. You will need to jerry-rig something in the future. In the mean time, crawl over it and pick the back end up and walk it out. I've had to do that myself. I've also been dealing with a tractor that won't start and won't budge because of three flat tires!! I have it rolling now, and the battery is on charge.


----------



## Tedd Kidd (Apr 21, 2019)

Have you seen a diagram or picture online as to what the small wire was attached to? I did as you suggested and walked the mower out of the shed. Once out, it started rolling! I suspect all the lifting, shaking, climbing on and off "unstuck" whatever was jammed. The other good news is that I sprayed a small amount of starter fluid in the carb and the engined fired. Thanks for your help. Tedd


----------

